# Washington State Breeder help?



## Ullr (Jul 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a referral or experiene with this breeder in Washington State, golden reserve.com?


----------



## ThatShortGirl (Jul 19, 2012)

I actually called this breeder, but ultimately decided she isn't the right breeder for me. First red flag is her touting her "English Cream" puppies. Reputable GR breeders don't do that. They may say English Style or British Style but to refer to a dog first by its color is a no-no. Second, her dogs' official names aren't listed on her page, so you can't verify the clearances she says she has. Should be a quick fix with a phone call or email, providing she has them.

"I wish a could locate some authoratative information on the development of English Creams, but I've had no luck. I would enjoy researching their history, and maybe I'll find that information some day. But I can tell you this based on my own experience and the experience of those people who have been lucky enough to own an English Cream Golden Retriever: You'll never own a better dog."

Any good breeder knows all GRs trace their lineage back to the same place. In the 1950s, it became a matter of breeding with GRs in America or using European/English dogs. 

I've found a ton of info on English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs. That site has reputable breeders and you'll notice on their web pages, you won't find anything about the "rare English Cream."

Finding an English style dog in this area is tough, which is why I've expanded my search across the US and am considering breeders on the East Coast as well as Canada.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The ethical and reputable breeders in Washington are on this website:

EGRC-Breeders


----------

